# Hunter - Friday, 12/14/2007



## Greg (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to officially propose something here. Last season we had a huge group meet up at Hunter on Friday, 12/15/06. The early season was rough, but Hunter made enough snow to provide two routes on the main face (HBK with an Ike option, and Minya/Lower Xover) as well as Belt. We were treated with some great spring-like bumps and corn snow. Here's the *trip report* and here's the video:



Turned out to be an awesome day so let's do it again! I propose Friday, December 14. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm there!

That was a great day last year! 





BTW, I think you're crazy for trying to plan this now...  But I still want in!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 13, 2007)

In.  I need to redeem myself.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> BTW, I think you're crazy for trying to plan this now...  But I still want in!



Agreed.  But I'm dying to ski.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> BTW, I think you're crazy for trying to plan this now...  But I still want in!



Maybe. But you replied pretty quick!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my video of the day:

http://skiing.bvibert.com/vids/Hunter121506_md.wmv
(save it to your computer if possible)

Youtube version (I just uploaded it so it's going to take some time to process)


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Maybe. But you replied pretty quick!



Color me crazy then...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm there for my first AZ day..should be fun and hopefully this season there'll be more trails open.


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> I'm in.



Nice, Tim! :beer:


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 13, 2007)

I just requested the day off. I haven't been to Hunter and I haven't been to an AZ outing yet, so nice way to kill 2 birds w/1 stone.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I just requested the day off.



Nice!  Now that's commitment right there!  Maybe this year will be even bigger than last year...

The large group that skis by the camera, starting at around 49 seconds, in the video I linked to above is all AZer's and that wasn't even everyone!


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 13, 2007)

I will definitly try to make it as of right now i am there hopefully nothing comes up in the meantime


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

Is Steezeiswhack coming too?


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be there unless conditions truly blow.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'll be there unless conditions truly blow.



If it's cold enough you can be sure that they'll be blowing plenty of snow.  I'm not sure why that would keep you away though...


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'll be there unless conditions truly blow.



One might argue that the 12/15/06 conditions truly blew, given only the mainline/Ike and Minya were open, but you know as well as I do the bumps on Ike alone are usually worth it.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> If it's cold enough you can be sure that they'll be blowing plenty of snow.  I'm not sure why that would keep you away though...



just dont want to burn a vacation day to ski 2 groomers.  Last year was warm so bumps were a given.


----------



## Greg (Sep 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> just dont want to burn a vacation day to ski 2 groomers.  Last year was warm so bumps were a given.



I think Hunter pretty much always has bumps where we saw them last year, especially Ike.

Ike Droolage from 1/18 (the day winter really started last season):


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> just dont want to burn a vacation day to ski 2 groomers.  Last year was warm so bumps were a given.



I hear ya, I was just joking around a bit.  

For me I might as well use the vacation day or I'll loose it by the end of the month anyway. Assuming that I have one to spare...


----------



## rob56789 (Sep 13, 2007)

The 14th is also a potter brothers flex ticket day so you can buy or ticket at potter bros ahead of time for 24.95


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> For me I might as well use the vacation day or I'll loose it by the end of the month anyway. Assuming that I have one to spare...



If you don't, then I suppose you won't be feeling so good when you wake up. Then later in the morning you'll all of a sudden start feeling better. But, you will have already called in sick by then.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 13, 2007)

Good chance I will make this..Then head north.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> If you don't, then I suppose you won't be feeling so good when you wake up. Then later in the morning you'll all of a sudden start feeling better. But, you will have already called in sick by then.



That's always a possibility, however I only get 5 of those days a year and I think I've already used a few skiing last season...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm in for that . . . If there's any amount of decent snow.

One of my goals is to go to one of these AZ things this year, and I'm probably not going to make the Sugarbush one.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'm in for that . . . If there's any amount of decent snow.
> 
> One of my goals is to go to one of these AZ things this year, and I'm probably not going to make the Sugarbush one.


Very cool, Matt. It would be great to ski with you.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm there for my first AZ day..should be fun and hopefully this season there'll be more trails open.



I'm out then.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm out then.



I was thinking the same thing, but I just gotta see if GSS can live up to those mad steezy skillz he claims here...fo' shizzle. Holla?


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I just gotta see if GSS can live up to those mad steezy skillz he claims here...fo' shizzle. Holla?



Oh yeah. This should be fun.


----------



## dmc (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll be there... hopefully...

But I gotta tell you... Theres not a whole lotta snow on te hill...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2007)

dmc said:


> I'll be there... hopefully...
> 
> But I gotta tell you... Theres not a whole lotta snow on te hill...



Think positive, there's still a bit of time between now and then to get some snow on the hill. 

We'll be relying on our local contacts for the latest updates on the Hunter snow situation...


----------



## kingslug (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in. Now that we hired a midnight guy who doesn't mind working OT ,I can sneak away. 
                                                      pray for snow


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sign me up - I'll be there.  This will be my first visit to Hunter so I'm looking forward to checking it out.  I hope we have a good AZ crew and good early season snow conditions.  Even if we don't, it'll be fun.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Sign me up - I'll be there.  This will be my first visit to Hunter so I'm looking forward to checking it out.  I hope we have a good AZ crew and good early season snow conditions.  Even if we don't, it'll be fun.



Very cool, Jeff. You will enjoy Hunter.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Probably... I have vaca days to burn, so if there's good snow on the ground, I'll be there.

Assuming I can bum a ride with Mr. Blasko, or anyone else that starts in NW CT and goes from there...


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Probably... I have vaca days to burn, so if there's good snow on the ground, I'll be there.
> 
> Assuming I can bum a ride with Mr. Blasko, or anyone else that starts in NW CT and goes from there...



We'll get it all worked out.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Assuming I can bum a ride with Mr. Blasko, or anyone else that starts in NW CT and goes from there...



We got ya covered Marc, just leave that coffee grinder at home!


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm assuming by "worked out" you guys mean drawing straws over who has to take me?  :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm assuming by "worked out" you guys mean drawing straws over who has to take me?  :dunce:



Pretty much...


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

Still no snow...  

BUT - lot's of tree trimming on the sides of Purna..  At least at the top..


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> Still no snow...
> 
> BUT - lot's of tree trimming on the sides of Purna..  At least at the top..



As in trail widening?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> As in trail widening?



I think not.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> As in trail widening?



At the top... But with trees still... kinda "gladish"


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, I'm down for a vaca day on the 14th.  Schweet.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2007)

dmc said:


> At the top... But with trees still... kinda "gladish"



I hope they don't clear too much...


----------



## awf170 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm most likely in.  I would say like 80% as of now.  Can I bum a ride with any of you northern CT folks, or anyone from the Worchester area?  I figured since I can't make the Sugarbush gathering I have to go to this.  Plus GSS might be there...


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm most likely in.  I would say like 80% as of now.  Can I bum a ride with any of you northern CT folks, or anyone from the Worchester area?  I figured since I can't make the Sugarbush gathering I have to go to this.  Plus GSS might be there...



You can hitch a ride with me out to NW CT if you want.  We can meet up in Sturbridge at the 90 and 84 interchange.

And then we can pile into either Chris, Greg or Pat's vehicle from there on out.  Because if they don't let us, I'm going to unleash my attack goats on them.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> You can hitch a ride with me out to NW CT if you want.  We can meet up in Sturbridge at the 90 and 84 interchange.
> 
> And then we can pile into either Chris, Greg or Pat's vehicle from there on out.  Because if they don't let us, I'm going to unleash my attack goats on them.



Hey!  What am I, chopped liver?  I _was_ planning on driving your scrawny ass over there for this trip...  You can forget it now, especially if you're bringing Austin... :roll:


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Hey!  What am I, chopped liver?  I _was_ planning on driving your scrawny ass over there for this trip...  You can forget it now, especially if you're bringing Austin... :roll:



Eh, I thought you'd be a little sore about that whole "ugly mug" comment... but it sounds like you're volunteering now.  Don't worry, I'm a great navigator!  The last time Austin and I went out, we managed to get back down to the bottom of the mountain.  Plus, I know a lot of really good road games, like "throwing flaming brown bag lunches at street signs and other cars in the caravan"


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Hey!  What am I, chopped liver?  I _was_ planning on driving your scrawny ass over there for this trip...  You can forget it now, especially if you're bringing Austin... :roll:



Take him in the Hombre.  The goat can ride in the flatbed... or Marc can ride in the flatbed and the goat can ride shotgun.  Your call.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2007)

Greg said:
			
		

>



Just watched this again...I'm getting pumped for this!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 28, 2007)

Marc said:


> You can hitch a ride with me out to NW CT if you want.  We can meet up in Sturbridge at the 90 and 84 interchange.
> 
> And then we can pile into either Chris, Greg or Pat's vehicle from there on out.  Because if they don't let us, I'm going to unleash my attack goats on them.



yeah baby, we can pile into my NEW MINIVAN!!!!   Maybe there is some kind of benefit to this new purchase.

I could take 4 of us easy or 6 if i get a roof box.  assuming my wife lets me take it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> yeah baby, we can pile into my NEW MINIVAN!!!!   Maybe there is some kind of benefit to this new purchase.
> 
> I could take 4 of us easy or 6 if i get a roof box.  assuming my wife lets me take it.



The 4Runner will be gone by Dec.  Might have a GMC Acadia or Jeep Commander by then.  Either one seats 7 and  we already have a Thule box.  It could be an option if wifey doesn't come for to this outing.  

Already talking carpooling... we are a bunch of desperate fools...


----------



## reefer (Sep 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> yeah baby, we can pile into my NEW MINIVAN!!!!   Maybe there is some kind of benefit to this new purchase.
> 
> I could take 4 of us easy or 6 if i get a roof box.  assuming my wife lets me take it.



Can you say car-load Wednesdays at Magic! - $75.00 for the whole crew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Take him in the Hombre.  The goat can ride in the flatbed... or Marc can ride in the flatbed and the goat can ride shotgun.  Your call.



It was called the Honcho and it's gone now anyway...


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> It was called the Honcho and it's gone now anyway...



Right, the Honcho.  I love old Jeeps.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 30, 2007)

rob56789 said:


> The 14th is also a potter brothers flex ticket day so you can buy or ticket at potter bros ahead of time for 24.95



Flex Day

Here is a link to the flex ticket.  They can be bought online, or at any of the city stores.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Flex Day
> 
> Here is a link to the flex ticket.  They can be bought online, or at any of the city stores.



Sweet! This even beat the group rate we got last year. And if for whatever reason this falls through or you can't make it there are other days to use it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Flex Day
> 
> Here is a link to the flex ticket.  They can be bought online, or at any of the city stores.



Hawkshot99 - how long will these be available for purchase?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just watched this again...I'm getting pumped for this!



man that seems so long ago.  

great day though, hope we get nice bumps again this year.   i would prefer some nice pp bumps over 60 degrees and threating rain.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> man that seems so long ago.
> 
> great day though, hope we get nice bumps again this year.   i would prefer some nice pp bumps over 60 degrees and threating rain.



Strange, cuz to me it felt like yesterday. Can't wait for this year's repeat!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Strange, cuz to me it felt like yesterday. Can't wait for this year's repeat!



looking at the video is what gave me that feeling.  Your bump skiing isnt even recognizable anymore its changed so much.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hawkshot99 - how long will these be available for purchase?



Good question, I was thinking of picking up one myself.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> looking at the video is what gave me that feeling.  Your bump skiing isnt even recognizable anymore its changed so much.



What? You didn't like that pensive w--i--d--e stance? :lol:  Anyway, thanks for the kind words. I worked pretty hard on my bump skiing last season. Glad to see it's paid off a bit.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hawkshot99 - how long will these be available for purchase?



They are avaible all winter.  If we run out we restock because there are dates later in the winter.


----------



## Greg (Oct 11, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> They are avaible all winter.  If we run out we restock because there are dates later in the winter.



Cool. So nobody should feel pressured to buy one early, in case they have to bail or if the conditions look bad. This is definitely the way to go though, folks!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Cool. So nobody should feel pressured to buy one early, in case they have to bail or if the conditions look bad. This is definitely the way to go though, folks!



And if they do get one and have to bail it can be used on other dates during the winter.

It is good on any of these 4 Fridays this winter.
December 14
January 18
February 18
March 7


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't wait..it will definitely be a fun day..only 65 more days,,,holla


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to skiing at Hunter that day also, especially at that price!  Thanks Hawkshot99 for pointing out the discount.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm going to try and make it on 12/14 at least for the A.M. Have to get back at a decent hr that afternoon. I've never been to Hunter but it doesn't look like more than 40 or so minutes from Oneonta. Can anyone confirm that???


----------



## Greg (Oct 18, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm going to try and make it on 12/14 at least for the A.M. Have to get back at a decent hr that afternoon. I've never been to Hunter but it doesn't look like more than 40 or so minutes from Oneonta. Can anyone confirm that???



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...68&sspn=48.421237,82.265625&ie=UTF8&z=10&om=1

Looks like a pretty easy drive.


----------



## koreshot (Oct 18, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 19, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> I'm going to try and make it on 12/14 at least for the A.M. Have to get back at a decent hr that afternoon. I've never been to Hunter but it doesn't look like more than 40 or so minutes from Oneonta. Can anyone confirm that???



That sounds about right...which route will you take?


----------



## YardSaleDad (Oct 19, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> I've never been to Hunter but it doesn't look like more than 40 or so minutes from Oneonta. Can anyone confirm that???



More like an hour to an hour and half IIRC.


----------



## Greg (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a pretty decent sized crew is lining up:

Greg
bvibert
Grassi21
GrilledSteezeSandwich
trtaylor
MRGisevil
rob56789
2knees
ALLSKIING
mattchuck2
dmc
kingslug
madskier6
Marc
JimG.
awf170
Hawkshot99
campgottagopee
koreshot

Nice mix of folks that I have and have not skied with yet. Looking forward to this. Hope for good bumps!


----------



## koreshot (Oct 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> Looks like a pretty decent sized crew is lining up:
> Nice mix of folks that I have and have not skied with yet. Looking forward to this. Hope for good bumps!



Way to se the bar low... I'm hoping for nipple deep pow so we can see GSS steeze it up!  Expecting to see some aerials from mattchuck too.  I have zero air skills.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 19, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That sounds about right...which route will you take?



Looks I'll take 88 to Oneonta, 23 to 23A into Hunter. Looks like the best way for me to go. Looks like 2 1/2 total trip for me---can be at Gore in less than that, but I've been there before.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 23, 2007)

Greg said:


> Looks like a pretty decent sized crew is lining up:
> 
> Greg
> bvibert
> ...



I was worried I might not be able to find anyone when I showed up, not knowing any of yous irl. I guess now I'll just look for the mass of skiers frantically searching for bumps


----------



## 2knees (Oct 23, 2007)

that looks like more people then last year.  if there arent any bumps greg, we should be able to setup a line in about 2 runs.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 23, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I was worried I might not be able to find anyone when I showed up, not knowing any of yous irl. I guess now I'll just look for the mass of skiers frantically searching for bumps



LOL  That's one way to find us.  Following the stench is another good way...


----------



## Greg (Oct 23, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I was worried I might not be able to find anyone when I showed up, not knowing any of yous irl. I guess now I'll just look for the mass of skiers frantically searching for bumps



No worries. We'll set up a meeting place/time.


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2007)

This is only 7 weeks away. That is all.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2007)

On my way back home today from a business trip, I stopped at Potter Brothers in Kingston and picked up my Flex Ticket.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 31, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> On my way back home today from a business trip, I stopped at Potter Brothers in Kingston and picked up my Flex Ticket.


 
They have Flex Tix for that date? How much?


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2007)

andyzee said:


> They have Flex Tix for that date? How much?



Yes. Their website says $24.95. I was charged $23.95


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Flex Day
> 
> Here is a link to the flex ticket.  They can be bought online, or at any of the city stores.





andyzee said:


> They have Flex Tix for that date? How much?



Here you go.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 31, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> On my way back home today from a business trip, I stopped at Potter Brothers in Kingston and picked up my Flex Ticket.



Did you actually get the ticket?  Or prepay?  I did not know they had them yet.  If you had showed up tomorrow, there would have been the first day of the tent sale going on.


----------



## trtaylor (Oct 31, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Did you actually get the ticket?  Or prepay?  I did not know they had them yet.  If you had showed up tomorrow, there would have been the first day of the tent sale going on.



Got the actual ticket. When I asked, lady behind the counter said "I don't think we have them yet." She reached for a box and said "Oh, yes we do."

Timing didn't work out for the tent sale, but I don't really need anything anyway.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Flex Day
> 
> Here is a link to the flex ticket. They can be bought online, or at any of the city stores.


 

Great deal, thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 1, 2007)

andyzee said:


> They have Flex Tix for that date? How much?



Pay attention much??? :smash:


:lol:


----------



## Brettski (Nov 1, 2007)

Are they even blowing snow yet?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Pay attention much??? :smash:
> 
> 
> :lol:


 
Damn, some people never learn.


----------



## Greg (Nov 1, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Are they even blowing snow yet?



Not yet. Given Hunter's snowmaking history, 12/14 is a million years away. They will have plenty of terrain by then.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 2, 2007)

I most likely will not be able to attend anymore.  I have a final in one of my classes.  May try and ski in the mornin, then leave early as it is a late afternoon class.  I shall see what the morning consists of.  Why does college always get in the way.

Have a great day to all that will attend.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2007)

Bummer!  Damn college...


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2007)

Can I go naked from the waist down?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 2, 2007)

Marc said:


> Can I go naked from the waist down?



Uhhhh..... NO!!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2007)

I fail to see the issue?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 2, 2007)

Marc said:


> I fail to see the issue?


 
Go for it, you can use a new avatar!


----------



## Marc (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, what about bikini briefs?


----------



## Brettski (Nov 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Can I go naked from the waist down?



If you can stand the riducle


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2007)

Marc said:


> Can I go naked from the waist down?


:blink:

Just remember, it will be a COLD day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2007)

severine said:


> :blink:
> 
> Just remember, it will be a COLD day.



Which = shrikange

Not that Marc needs any help there, I'm sure...



Bada-bing!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Which = shrikange
> 
> Not that Marc needs any help there, I'm sure...
> 
> ...



Hah, looks like I am no longer the only person on Marc's "People to Kill" list.  Easy on the red lipstick Marc.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Mount Snow 11/12 was a rousing success! 17 AZers+friends and family. That thread will give you a good feel for what a large AZ gathering is like. Time to start thinking ahead to Hunter 12/14. Feel free to join us!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Mount Snow 11/12 was a rousing success! 17 AZers+friends and family. That thread will give you a good feel for what a large AZ gathering is like. Time to start thinking ahead to Hunter 12/14. Feel free to join us!


 

If I make this one, I'll be sure to bring the cam. Missed too many good shots of Grassi21  Plus, my sliding into the tower would have been a classic. :grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2007)

Funny I was just looking at this after reading all the Mt Snow posts. I think I can make this work. Anyone from the Eastern Mass - Worcester Mass area want to carpool? BTW: the flex tics are no longer available. Anything Hawkshot can do about that?


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> BTW: the flex tics are no longer available. Anything Hawkshot can do about that?



It seems to be available still:

http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/293/products_id/1262


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, must have read it wrong. My bad.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 13, 2007)

Wa- I'd be willing to carpool but I'm in Westfield MA (exit 3 off the pike)


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone from the Eastern Mass - Worcester Mass area want to carpool? BTW: the flex tics are no longer available. Anything Hawkshot can do about that?




Sure.  I'll be coming from Lowell.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool, I'm 90% in. I have vaca scheduled and just need to see if a couple things unrelated to my desire to ski fall in place.

Austin, sounds good! I could meet you somewhere near 495/rt 2 or in Worcester, unless you want to take 15min detour to Leominster. :grin: We could pick up MRGisevil too if you are up for that.

I'll PM you once I'm 100% and we can work out a meeting/pick-up place.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool, I'm 90% in. I have vaca scheduled and just need to see if a couple things unrelated to my desire to ski fall in place.
> 
> Austin, sounds good! I could meet you somewhere near 495/rt 2 or in Worcester, unless you want to take 15min detour to Leominster. :grin: We could pick up MRGisevil too if you are up for that.
> 
> I'll PM you once I'm 100% and we can work out a meeting/pick-up place.



Yeah, I could meet you where ever or pick you up if you aren't too far off of Route 2.  And yeah, I would be down for grabbing MRGisevil too, if it isn't too much a detour.  

Just as a warning.  I'm not a 100% I can make it.  I usually never have tests or quizzes on Friday, so I can just skip.  But if I have test scheduled for that day I will have to back out.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 13, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> BTW: the flex tics are no longer available. Anything Hawkshot can do about that?





Greg said:


> It seems to be available still:
> 
> http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/293/products_id/1262



Thanks Greg.  I know for a fact that they still exist.  I have a drawer full of them at the shop I am at(Not the one that handles internet sales)

All of those tickets are available through the entire winter.

I really wish I could make it for the day, but I have a final for one of my classes.

*Greg, did you ever get that season pass to Hunter?*


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, I could meet you where ever or pick you up if you aren't too far off of Route 2.  And yeah, *I would be down for grabbing MRGisevil too*, if it isn't too much a detour.
> 
> Just as a warning.  I'm not a 100% I can make it.  I usually never have tests or quizzes on Friday, so I can just skip.  But if I have test scheduled for that day I will have to back out.



Careful dude, I'm pretty sure she's married.


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> *Greg, did you ever get that season pass to Hunter?*



I did, thanks.


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2007)

*95% In!*

I'm almost 100% sure I'll be at Hunter. Pretty much only rain will deter me now. My friend Chris will be coming. And for you other whack-jobs heading South from eastern Mass, I'm coming from Marlborough. Have room for two more in my Xterra. Will be heading down 290 to Worcester and the Pike west. As the event gets closer I'm sure plans will firm up!


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 14, 2007)

Marc said:


> Careful dude, I'm pretty sure she's married.



Marc, you seem overly astute about my personal life. Cause for concern? 

And yeah, don't worry about picking me up as I'll have hubby in tow and I'm sure +2 people and gear would be a bit cumbersome  but thanks for the offer man, that's nice of you


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2007)

For your perusals...  A map I did for Hunter a while ago...

http://www.powderhound.org/flash/HunterMap.swf


----------



## Greg (Nov 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> For your perusals...  A map I did for Hunter a while ago...
> 
> http://www.powderhound.org/flash/HunterMap.swf



Why all the black lines and so few blue and green lines?


----------



## Marc (Nov 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> Why all the black lines and so few blue and green lines?



Racist.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2007)

Marc said:


> Racist.



Don't call him a racist just because he can't handle the trails with the black lines...  :roll:


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2007)

You guys are brutal... :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

One month today.  Who's excited??

I'm looking forward to skiing with everyone I met a Sundown last year.  And then a bunch of new people who hopefully aren't so damned boring.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm looking forward to skiing with everyone I met a Sundown last year.



Wish I could say the same.... ;-)


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, Chris is now on my "to get snowed" list.  With Andy and Koreshot, if he comes.  And maybe Austin too if he doesn't get a haircut by then.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok, Chris is now on my "to get snowed" list.  With Andy and Koreshot, if he comes.  And maybe Austin too if he doesn't get a haircut by then.



Austin's strength is in his hair.  Back off. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Austin's strength is in his hair.  Back off. :lol:



So is about 30% of is body mass.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> So is about 30% of is body mass.



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2007)

Leave Austin alone. I'm just psyched I'm no longer the skinniest in the group!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2007)

December 14th is the day we get our Christmas bonus at work and go out for our Holiday lunch so I won't be there....but I'm sure I'll see some AZ'ers at Blue mountain or Stowe later this season..


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> December 14th is the day we get our Christmas bonus at work and go out for our Holiday lunch so I won't be there....but I'm sure I'll see some AZ'ers at Blue mountain or Stowe later this season..


 

I may actually hit Blue with some coworkers,, around January.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ok, Chris is now on my "to get snowed" list. With Andy and Koreshot, if he comes. And maybe Austin too if he doesn't get a haircut by then.


 

What the F you talkin bout, I gotta kick your scrawny butt. :smash:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 16, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I may actually hit Blue with some coworkers,, around January.





I;m there everyday they;re ione that I'm not on a ski trip..My personal best is 60 days in a row at Blue..


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I;m there everyday they;re ione that I'm not on a ski trip..My personal best is 60 days in a row at Blue..


 
That explains a lot 
Any idea of when they may open?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That explains a lot
> Any idea of when they may open?



They're targeting December 1st


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2007)

Just bought my ticket, so I'm all in!


----------



## Greg (Nov 18, 2007)

reefer said:


> I'm almost 100% sure I'll be at Hunter. Pretty much only rain will deter me now. My friend Chris will be coming.



Sweet, with Jeff coming too, this will be like a mini 4/6 MRG reunion. I should invite Joe.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## kingslug (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like a good day to call in sick.


----------



## Brettski (Nov 26, 2007)

Welll it looks like a better start than last year, at least Jessica thinks so


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Welll it looks like a better start than last year, at least Jessica thinks so



She's not the only one:



The mainline was skiing great yesterday.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 26, 2007)

can't wait for the 14th.  I better try to get another day in before then or judging by that video  (which i've watched like 5 times), i'll be skiing by myself.  you guys look like you're in mid-season form.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

2knees said:


> can't wait for the 14th.  I better try to get another day in before then or judging by that video  (which i've watched like 5 times), i'll be skiing by myself.  you guys look like you're in mid-season form.



don't worry.  you and i can ski together and take turns crashing and burning.  it will be fun.  ;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> don't worry.  you and i can ski together and take turns crashing and burning.  it will be fun.  ;-)



I'll be with you guys... we can make it a group effort


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I'll be with you guys... we can make it a group effort



MRG, the thing is, 2knees looks great bashing the bumps.  its when he crashes or ends his run that the hilarity ensues (dazed look, huffing and puffing, doubled over).  great dude to ski with. :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Should we start making a list? It looks like we might have enough people to reserve the mountain (or at least a lift) for our private use! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> MRG, the thing is, 2knees looks great bashing the bumps.  its when he crashes or ends his run that the hilarity ensues (dazed look, huffing and puffing, doubled over).  great dude to ski with. :beer:



You forgot the string of bad words....


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I'll be with you guys... we can make it a group effort



Dibs on being videographer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Dibs on being videographer.



No, you know that's Gregs job. Everyone counts on you to bring the livestock! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Dibs on being videographer.



restraining order #n on its way?


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> restraining order #n on its way?



Perfectly legal recorded in a public place.  Not that I've ever been through such litigation before, or anything.  Ahem.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 26, 2007)

Marc said:


> Perfectly legal recorded in a public place.  Not that I've ever been through such litigation before, or anything.  Ahem.


:lol::lol::lol:

Ok I opened myself up for that one.

Note to Marc: No, you aren't allowed to comment on the aforementioned statement.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok...i would like to make this trip too...now if i can figure out a way to get 2 days off. I work 12 hour night shifts and im working the 13th AND the 14th at night....shit shit shit!! Looks like im going to be swapping some days with someone else. i know QueenSlug cant make it but i may be able to hook up with KingSlug and NephewSlug that day. Will let KingSlug know.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 27, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Ok...i would like to make this trip too...now if i can figure out a way to get 2 days off. I work 12 hour night shifts and im working the 13th AND the 14th at night....shit shit shit!! Looks like im going to be swapping some days with someone else. i know QueenSlug cant make it but i may be able to hook up with KingSlug and NephewSlug that day. Will let KingSlug know.



i dont know how you guys work that shift.  my wife does the same thing.  7p-7a 3x a week.  I give you lots of credit for doing that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

2knees said:


> i dont know how you guys work that shift.  my wife does the same thing.  7p-7a 3x a week.  I give you lots of credit for doing that.



My wife used to do overnights a few times a week too when she worked as a counselor in a group home. We both hated it. She was always tired. She was much happier when she got a consistent day schedule. I couldn't do that.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

*(not so)Accuweather*

Let's hope this forecast is accurate:

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...ox&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=12442&metric=0

If so, we'll have plenty of terrain on the front. Perhaps even Upper Xover. I also wouldn't count out Wayout and Claire's on the West side....

This might turn out very, very good. Think *COLD*!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> If so, we'll have plenty of terrain on the front. Perhaps even Upper Xover. I also wouldn't count out Wayout and Claire's on the West side....
> 
> This might turn out very, very good. Think *COLD*!




i would be happy with just this!


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> i would be happy with just this!



:lol: I think that will be a given.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 28, 2007)

krisskis said:


> Ok...i would like to make this trip too...now if i can figure out a way to get 2 days off. I work 12 hour night shifts and im working the 13th AND the 14th at night....shit shit shit!! Looks like im going to be swapping some days with someone else. i know QueenSlug cant make it but i may be able to hook up with KingSlug and NephewSlug that day. Will let KingSlug know.



Then I won't have to drive alone,good.


----------



## krisskis (Nov 28, 2007)

2knees said:


> i dont know how you guys work that shift.  my wife does the same thing.  7p-7a 3x a week.  I give you lots of credit for doing that.



Its not bad...just need to catch up on sleep when you can..lots of naps. Been doing it 20 yrs next month..its getting harder though. When my kids get older i may move back to the day shift. I like the solitude at night though. The day shift in a hospital is crazy, especially working in pediatrics..kids  are EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## krisskis (Nov 28, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Then I won't have to drive alone,good.




Actually found out last night that im not working the night before only the night of the 14th...gotta work on that one now. Slug, i'll let you know and BTW...talk to your stupid nephew and tell him if he doesnt stop mouthing off to everyone he WILL NOT be skiing at all this year!!


----------



## Marc (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm still coming.  In case anyone was worried.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm still coming.  In case anyone was worried.



Who are you??


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

TWO weeks, baby! If these forecasts hold, I see several days in there with round-the-clock snowmaking opportunities:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=ALY&textField1=42.2112&textField2=-74.2157

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast-15day.asp?partner=forecastfox&traveler=1&zipcode=12442&metric=0

I can easily see most of the front being covered, as well as Wayout and possibly Claire's by the 14th. If we're really really lucky, maybe 'Purna? That would rule.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> TWO weeks, baby! If these forecasts hold, I see several days in there with round-the-clock snowmaking opportunities:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...te=ALY&textField1=42.2112&textField2=-74.2157
> 
> ...



You're definitely one of the more optimistic guys I know.


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You're definitely one of the more optimistic guys I know.



Always.

Okay, 'Purna may be a bit beyond the scope of reality, but those forecasts are pretty effin cold. Claire's wouldn't surprise. Even without the West Side, I think Ike, Upper Crossover, and K27 are safe bets.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You're definitely one of the more optimistic guys I know.



Dude, I like it. Greg gets me pumped.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> Dude, I like it. Greg gets me pumped.



I didn't say I didn't like it. 

Gets me pumped too, the only problem is sometimes that leads to disappointment in the early season...


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it.
> 
> Gets me pumped too, the only problem is *sometimes that leads to disappointment in the early season*...



Bah!

We're going to be waaaay ahead of where we were for last year's Hunter gathering.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Bah!
> 
> We're going to be waaaay ahead of where we were for last year's Hunter gathering.



I agree, but if you get me thinking that the west side will be open and then it's not....  That's where some disappointment comes in... 

Still really psyched, time of is scheduled and I'm ready to go!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I agree, but if you get me thinking that the west side will be open and then it's not....  That's where some disappointment comes in...
> 
> Still really psyched, time of is scheduled and I'm ready to go!!!



Well, I'm not a big Claire's fan unless it's bumped and the snowmaking is fresh. If/when that trail gets groomed the potential for the slide of death increases exponentially. I would love to see them concentrate on 'Purna first. Being much narrower and more wind-protected, I would think it would be easier to cover.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

I've never been on Claire's.  Both times I was there and it was open it looked pretty death slide prone so I stayed off.  Still dying to hit 'Pruna too...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2007)

Took the day off so I'm in.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I've never been on Claire's.  Both times I was there and it was open it looked pretty death slide prone so I stayed off.  Still dying to hit 'Pruna too...



Just gotta sharpen those edges. When they can cut paper, you're good to go!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Just gotta sharpen those edges. When they can cut paper, you're good to go!



Generally I tune my skis once in the beginning of the season and then maybe one more time later on.  I'm not really big on the tuning frequently thing...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 30, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Generally I tune my skis once in the beginning of the season and then maybe one more time later on.  I'm not really big on the tuning frequently thing...



At Hunter having skis in good tune is a must. At Mt.Tremblant we had a local shop sharpen our edges until they could cut you, needed it due to the slickest ice we had ever seen. There is nothing like a hands on tune compared to a machine tune.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2007)

kingslug said:


> At Hunter having skis in good tune is a must.



That could probably be said for most NE ski areas.  I've never had any problems at Hunter with my generally un-tuned skis, other than my perceived issues with Claire's..


----------



## YardSaleDad (Dec 1, 2007)

I remember during the first AZ day at Hunter, waiting at the bottom of Claire's, and watching a human hockey puck zipping down the slope and then off into the tree line.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> I remember during the first AZ day at Hunter, waiting at the bottom of Claire's, and watching a human hockey puck zipping down the slope and then off into the tree line.



Clair was in a bitchy mood, as she often is. It's a self clearing run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

With the forecast Hunter is going to have alot of terrain open for the 14th..maybe 30-40 trails.  I really want to go but that day is our end of the year meeting where we have a 3 hour AM meeting, then get our year end bonuses and go out to lunch at a posh restaurant.  I'll probably get a little buzzed at lunch an then hit up Blue mountain around 2:00PM that day.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 1, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I've never been on Claire's.  Both times I was there and it was open it looked pretty death slide prone so I stayed off.



There was no death slides on Claire's that day:-o:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> There was no death slides on Claire's that day:-o:razz:



If you say so...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2007)

Guns blazing in alot of places yesterday. 

Mainline is deep.

Both Minya/Lower Crossover and Belt opened yesterday. Buried in manmade and the guns were on all day. Minya was bumped too...big soft bumps. Very nice, tough to see late in the day. And I took a run on Belt at the end of the day...probably the nicest run I've ever had on Belt. Pretty empty, boot top deep manmade in spots. 

Guns have buried Cliff which will open today, guns were on Bleeker to Ike. With the current forecast, I would not be surprised if they were 50% open next weekend and close to 75% on the 14th.

A little different from last year.


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 2, 2007)

bvibert said:


> If you say so...



No names to protect the innocent.


----------



## severine (Dec 2, 2007)

YardSaleDad said:


> I remember during the first AZ day at Hunter, waiting at the bottom of Claire's, and watching a human hockey puck zipping down the slope and then off into the tree line.


That paints quite the mental picture.  

I may tag along and hang out in the lodge with the kids.  Get them used to it early in the season. :lol:  It all depends on our moods when the day comes...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 2, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> No names to protect the innocent.



Below the belt!!:razz::dunce::-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 2, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> No names to protect the innocent.



Good thing he didnt have his camera out for the earlier one!:-o:razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Guns blazing in alot of places yesterday.
> 
> Mainline is deep.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the detailed update, Jim. 12/14 is gonna *RULE IT*!!!


----------



## koreshot (Dec 3, 2007)

All the more trails for me to push Marc down...


----------



## Marc (Dec 3, 2007)

koreshot said:


> All the more trails for me to push Marc down...



Little do you know, I've developed a natural defence against being pushed down...




Falling repeatedly on my own.  :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

Ahem:

http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/

Claire's and Wayout are on deck for this coming weekend. Hopefully we'll have Upper Xover and Lower K as well for the 14th!

Praying for 'Purna!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ahem:
> 
> http://huntermtn.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...



It's going to kick ass on the 14th!


----------



## koreshot (Dec 3, 2007)

Simmer down now!  

We all know that on the EC unchecked optimism guarantees a mid season thaw followed by a day or two rain so may I suggest that we keep it to "things are looking pretty decent, hopefully the weather cooperates" types of comments?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Simmer down now!
> 
> We all know that on the EC unchecked optimism guarantees a mid season thaw followed by a day or two rain so may I suggest that we keep it to "things are looking pretty decent, hopefully the weather cooperates" types of comments?



Amen!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2007)

koreshot said:


> All the more trails for me to push Marc down...


 
Can I help?

Perhaps a game of downhill dodge ball, with Marc being the ball?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 4, 2007)

The more the better.  Marc, you better bring those P50s, get into your famous power wedge tuck and stay out front at all times.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 4, 2007)

where is everyone meeting?

I talked my wife into playing hookey....I can't ge there until 10, is there a meeting time?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2007)

Brettski said:


> where is everyone meeting?
> 
> I talked my wife into playing hookey....I can't ge there until 10, is there a meeting time?



I don't think anything has been established yet.  A meeting time of around 10:30 somewhere sounds good to me...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, I'll admit it, I'm a lazy bastard and don't feel like reading through every reply here. Wanna know who's all going to this shindig so how about a roll call. Just copy and paste the list and add your name if you plan on going:

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee



Gomez


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> OK, I'll admit it, I'm a lazy bastard and don't feel like reading through every reply here. Wanna know who's all going to this shindig so how about a roll call. Just copy and paste the list and add your name if you plan on going:
> 
> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee


 
Going to Hunter:

Andyzee


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2007)

andyzee said:


> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'll admit it, I'm a lazy bastard and don't feel like reading through every reply here. Wanna know who's all going to this shindig so how about a roll call. Just copy and paste the list and add your name if you plan on going:
> ...



Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Gomez


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Gomez
Grassi21


----------



## krisskis (Dec 4, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee
> Gomez
> Grassi21



Going to hunter...

KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Gomez
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug


----------



## 2knees (Dec 4, 2007)

man, this reminds of that game kids play.  I'm going to hunter and i'll bring...............nuggets.


I'm in.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Gomez
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
I'm in.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, folks, it's really not that tough. Simply copy everything from "Going to Hunter:" up to the last name. Paste this into a new message and add your name at the end :uzi: 

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg


----------



## koreshot (Dec 4, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil


----------



## reefer (Dec 5, 2007)

*I'm in!*

I will be there with my friends Chris and Peter. Oh, Oh, was I supposed to update the list?


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy


----------



## trtaylor (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Adding reefer / fixed Marc's entry*

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Lameness, Peasant Marc, Supreme Cretin of All Ski Related, Trollishly Ugly, Disturbing and All Around Creepy Guy
TRTaylor
reefer


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

Add me to the list

Weekdays I gear up on the far right side of the bar...weekends it's in the far left lunch room


----------



## reefer (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski

can't wait!  where's madskier6?


----------



## dmc (Dec 5, 2007)

I should be there as well...


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 5, 2007)

reefer said:


> can't wait!  where's madskier6?



I'm right here & I'll be going.  Looking forward to skiing with you again reefer (along with all the others).

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski
madskier6


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool to see all the Mass skiers heading *West *to check out Hunter! You all will like it and it looks to be shaping up very nicely in terms of terrain.


----------



## reefer (Dec 5, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Can't wait!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

That's about 20 folks now. Maybe Hunter can reserve us a private area in the lodge we all can use as base camp?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'm right here & I'll be going.  Looking forward to skiing with you again reefer (along with all the others).



Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Lift Ticket Reminder*

Just a reminder to purchase your flex ticket so you get it in time:

http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/293/products_id/1262


----------



## JimG. (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Lover of Sheep, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6
JimG.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6
JimG.
dmc


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee
> Beaver
> ...



Harrrr.  Methinks me sees an insult.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Harrrr.  Methinks me sees an insult.



[post="211362"]Not the only one[/post]...


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

Ouch.  I guess I'd be more upset if I didn't bring that one on myself.  Don't be mad at me though, I'm just a messenger, speaking the truth.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> Ouch.  I guess I'd be more upset if I didn't bring that one on myself.  Don't be mad at me though, I'm just a messenger, speaking the truth.



You are quick.  ;-)


----------



## koreshot (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Just a reminder to purchase your flex ticket so you get it in time:
> 
> http://www.potterbrothers.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/293/products_id/1262



Pardon the dumb question, but what is the flex ticket thing anyhow?  I was going to use my Hunter Big Lift card for the 20 dollar discount but this is evey cheaper.  I am confused.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Pardon the dumb question, but what is the flex ticket thing anyhow?  I was going to use my Hunter Big Lift card for the 20 dollar discount but this is evey cheaper.  I am confused.



It's only good for the (4?) listed days.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Pardon the dumb question, but what is the flex ticket thing anyhow?  I was going to use my Hunter Big Lift card for the 20 dollar discount but this is evey cheaper.  I am confused.





wa-loaf said:


> It's only good for the (4?) listed days.



^^^ What wa-loaf said. ^^^ Luckily 12/14 is one of them.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you purchase it online?

The signature required thing is a bit of a problem

Can you buy it at the store?

And where is the store in kingston?

And don't say Jamaica

EDIT:  Got it

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+View+Terrace&city=Kingston&state=NY&zipcode=

It's one exit before Hunter, right off the throughway


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

as an fyi, belleayre is having customer appreciation day on the 14th...$15.00

I figure Hunter will more coverage


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2007)

Im down for this one...never been to hunter...anyone interested in carpooling up let me know...im in Bristol ct.

steve


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

I know it's Accuweather and over a week out, but check out this forecast for 12/12-12/13:

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...er&traveler=1&zipChg=1&zipcode=12442&metric=0

Powdery snow? He he he...


----------



## koreshot (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Powdery snow? He he he...



Wow, these guys are good.  They can predict the water density and consistency of the snow that might fall 7 days from now.  Impressive.

Did you see that the powdery snow is followed by a day of regular snow? hmmm...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to Hunter:

Andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6
JimG.
dmc
powhunter


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Im down for this one...never been to hunter...anyone interested in carpooling up let me know...im in Bristol ct.
> 
> steve



Now there's a road trip

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2pl=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Hunter&2s=NY&2z=&r=f


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee
> Beaver
> ...



What happened to the sheep?


----------



## Brettski (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey are we gonna be using 3-13 on the radios on Friday?


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Now there's a road trip
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...2pl=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=Hunter&2s=NY&2z=&r=f



More like 2:20 from Bristol, with good roads. That's sorta the way I go, except I grab 23A out of Catskill. I also use the Egremont Road short cut to link up with 23 from 7 instead of going all the way to Great Barrington. I can get there in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Hey are we gonna be using 3-13 on the radios on Friday?



I don't know of any of us that use the radio channel quite honestly. We'll set a meet-up time at the "five fingers", say 10:30 am?







For those not familiar with the mountain, that yellow tower/sign is right at the bottom of Hellgate/top of Broadway/Kennedy. It's almost impossible to miss it.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2007)

I count six fingers...


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> I count six fingers...



I know. Maybe five fingers and a thumb? Kinda like you got?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 5, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Do you purchase it online?
> 
> The signature required thing is a bit of a problem
> 
> ...



You can purchase them online or in the store.  However at the moment the stores do not open until 10.  For the winter the Kingston store changes its hours and opens at 8 am.  I am not sure when this change will be taking place.  I will check and update here.

It is very easy to get to the Kingston store from the throughway, less than a mile.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 5, 2007)

Marc said:


> I count six fingers...


 
I think the sixth finger is just for you


----------



## bvibert (Dec 5, 2007)

powhunter said:


> Im down for this one...never been to hunter...anyone interested in carpooling up let me know...im in Bristol ct.
> 
> steve



Nice, this is shaping up to be one hell of an event! 

I think we're full up in our carpool, otherwise I'd say you could join ours leaving from Torrington...


----------



## MarkC (Dec 5, 2007)

You can count me in.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm probably out.  Mrg is 45 minutes closer and $25 cheap for me.  With the conditions they have up there right now going to Hunter would be kind of nuts.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 6, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm probably out.  Mrg is 45 minutes closer and $25 cheap for me.  With the conditions they have up there right now going to Hunter would be kind of nuts.



Maybe, but a gathering makes it worth it. Sometimes it's not only the conditions that are important.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2007)

kingslug said:


> Maybe, but a gathering makes it worth it. *Sometimes it's not only the conditions that are important*.


 

Now, I want you to think about what you just said! :smash:


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm probably out.  Mrg is 45 minutes closer and $25 cheap for me.  With the conditions they have up there right now going to Hunter would be kind of nuts.





kingslug said:


> Maybe, but a gathering makes it worth it. Sometimes it's not only the conditions that are important.



I can't say I blame him. Hunter is a good early season option due to their abundant snowmaking, but that's kinda moot lately...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

Ike finally opened today and there's snowmaking going on Upper Claire's. Good night time (at least) snowmaking temps for the foreseeable future so I'm hopeful we also get Upper Crossover and the other single diamonds on the front.

Still praying for Annapurna.


----------



## ssudha17 (Dec 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Going to Hunter:
> 
> Andyzee
> Beaver
> ...



ssudha17 - Adding myself to the list.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 6, 2007)

Did we make a place to make camp in the lodge?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Did we make a place to make camp in the lodge?



Yea, where's the PR lady when you need her? Greg, wanna check if we can have 2-3 tables or a small room set aside for the group? I have no idea what the lodge layout is like there, but we are a big crew.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't know of any of us that use the radio channel quite honestly. We'll set a meet-up time at the "five fingers", say 10:30 am?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking that too, as long as there's no one in the group that's not going to feel comfortable heading down Hellgate.  ie; an intermediate on their first or second run of the season...


----------



## MarkC (Dec 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Did we make a place to make camp in the lodge?



How about the bar


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Yea, where's the PR lady when you need her? Greg, wanna check if we can have 2-3 tables or a small room set aside for the group? I have no idea what the lodge layout is like there, but we are a big crew.



I don't really see the need. It is highly unlikely that we all will arrive at the same time. Also, I doubt we all will take lunch at the same time either. Again, it's going to be impossible to keep a group this size together. We'll all aim to meet up at 10:30, take a few runs together, and most likely smaller groups will break off naturally based on ability, speed, and terrain preference. That's usually how it goes, especially now that it looks like a good percentage of the mountain will be open. Not everyone is going to want to ski bumps, or jump onto Claire's.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking that too, as long as there's no one in the group that's not going to feel comfortable heading down Hellgate.  ie; an intermediate on their first or second run of the season...



No  mercy!  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking that too, as long as there's no one in the group that's not going to feel comfortable heading down Hellgate.  ie; an intermediate on their first or second run of the season...



Good point. If this is the case for anyone, please speak up and be honest about your ability. I'm sure we could find a different meeting spot if need be. I've skied with many of the people in this list:

andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6
JimG.
dmc
powhunter
ssudha17

Out of those I've skied with, I'm sure everyone can handle Hellgate or Cliff just find, except for maybe that gaper Marc but we'll just let him figure it out on his own....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 6, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> No  mercy!  ;-)



That really wasn't aimed at you.  I seriously just want to make sure it's fair to everyone.  The meeting spot should be somewhere that everyone in the group feels comfortable getting to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't really see the need. It is highly unlikely that we all will arrive at the same time. Also, I doubt we all will take lunch at the same time either. Again, it's going to be impossible to keep a group this size together. We'll all aim to meet up at 10:30, take a few runs together, and most likely smaller groups will break off naturally based on ability, speed, and terrain preference. That's usually how it goes, especially now that it looks like a good percentage of the mountain will be open. Not everyone is going to want to ski bumps, or jump onto Claire's.



Alright, alright. I was just shooting to get a little bonus VIP treatment. :grin:

See ya all at 10:30.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I was just shooting to get a little bonus VIP treatment. :grin:



Obviously Marc's presence destroys any chance at that...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 6, 2007)

bvibert said:


> That really wasn't aimed at you.  I seriously just want to make sure it's fair to everyone.  The meeting spot should be somewhere that everyone in the group feels comfortable getting to.



I know B.  I didn't take it that way.  I'm ready for HG.  Maybe not Claire's.... ;-)


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

What's the deal with Clair's and Annapurna? Can you compare them to some equivalent VT trails?


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> What's the deal with Clair's and Annapurna? Can you compare them to some equivalent VT trails?



I don't particularly like Claire's all that much. It gets groomed and tends to become a wind-buffed sheet of porcelain. Seen my share of slides for life there.

Annapurna on the other hand is a great trail. Starts out narrow, then opens up and gets steep for about 1/3 of the run, then it gradually mellows towards the bottom. It's 1,200'+ of pretty relentless bumped up lovin':



Disclaimer on that vid: Sorry for the crappy color, wrong white balance setting. Also, that vid is painfully long and somewhat repetitive, but there's a ton of 'Purna footage in there. That should give you the idea. Sort of like Middle Earth on Castlerock without the natural snow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> I don't particularly like Claire's all that much. It gets groomed and tends to become a wind-buffed sheet of porcelain. Seen my share of slides for life there.
> 
> Annapurna on the other hand is a great trail. Starts out narrow, then opens up and gets steep for about 1/3 of the run, then it gradually mellows towards the bottom. It's 1,200'+ of pretty relentless bumped up lovin':
> 
> ...



I think I've seen your Hunter video, but I'm getting a no longer available warning from youtube, FYI.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I think I've seen your Hunter video, but I'm getting a no longer available warning from youtube, FYI.



Crap, never mind now it works. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Crap, never mind now it works. :smash:



BTW, the footage from 0:42-0:54 is from Claire's so if there's some natural snow, it can be a great run. Without natural snow or fresh manmade, kinda sketch. On second thought, they might not groom it much if at all; it just seems that way since it's often fast, flat and slick.

From 0:55 to 5:25, that's all 'Purna.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 6, 2007)

I really think Anna won't be open, and only Lower Clairs so wayout can dump to the old z lift

Make sure you have a prayer ready when you hop on z


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

Brettski said:


> I really think Anna won't be open, and only Lower Clairs so wayout can dump to the old z lift



Upper Claire's will be open by next Friday; almost definitely. They're making snow on it now. 'Purna is a *major *stretch, but you never know. I'm all about positive thinking.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 6, 2007)

bumps, bumps, bumps bumps...  looking forward to a day of knee pain and quad burn on the 14th.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2007)

yes, knee pain and quad burn means a good day indeed.  I'll probably last my iron man like 3 hours or so.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2007)

Going to join us, add your name to the bottom of the list:

andyzee
Beaver
Grassi21
KrisSkis
KingSlug
maybe...NephewSlug
2knees
wa-loaf
Greg
koreshot
MRGisevil
Mr. Evil
His Highness, King Marc, Supreme Ruler of All Ski Related, Devilishly Handsome, Debonare and All Around Good Guy
TRTaylor
Reefer (with Chris and Peter)
Brettski and wife
madskier6
JimG.
dmc
powhunter
ssudha17


----------



## 2knees (Dec 6, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Going to join us, add your name to the bottom of the list:
> 
> andyzee
> Beaver
> ...




Is someone gonna bring name tags for this thing?  holy s.....  even if some drop out, as usually do, its still a huge group.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> Is someone gonna bring name tags for this thing?  holy s.....  even if some drop out, as usually do, its still a huge group.



I'd say its enough for a Chinese Downhill. :lol:

That would make a great AZ video. ;-)


----------



## andyzee (Dec 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> Is someone gonna bring name tags for this thing? holy s..... even if some drop out, as usually do, its still a huge group.


 
Was bigger last year.


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2007)

2knees said:


> Is someone gonna bring name tags for this thing?  holy s.....  even if some drop out, as usually do, its still a huge group.



I don't need no stinkin badges.



I'll probably be wearing my crown though, and possibly holding my scepter.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'll probably be wearing my crown though, and possibly holding my scepter.



So we'll be looking for this guy:


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> So we'll be looking for this guy:



The resemblance is uncanny. :lol:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> The resemblance is uncanny. :lol:



Yeah, even that kid kinda looks like Marc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

Marc heard that wool was a great performance insulator. Nobody told him you were supposed  to take it off the sheep first. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 7, 2007)

One week away!


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

Huega and Drop-Off are getting snowmaking today as is Upper Claire's. Jessica mentioned in the blog comments that Claire's looks good for this weekend. I have to imagine it's then on to the front double diamonds.

Still praying for 'Purna!


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm looking to bum a ride with someone to Hunter that day.  I'll pitch in for gas and/or other expenses.  Does anyone coming from Mass or Central/Northern CT have any room in their car for another AZer?  I live outside Sptringfield, MA but I'll meet you wherever is most convenient for you.  I would really appreciate it.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 7, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I'm looking to bum a ride with someone to Hunter that day.  I'll pitch in for gas and/or other expenses.  Does anyone coming from Mass or Central/Northern CT have any room in their car for another AZer?  I live outside Sptringfield, MA but I'll meet you wherever is most convenient for you.  I would really appreciate it.  PM me if you're interested.



Mr. & I live in Westfield. I'll PM ya.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd say its enough for a Chinese Downhill. :lol:
> 
> That would make a great AZ video. ;-)



actually thats a great idea, without the full contact mode.  or with it for those who feel the need.


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> Huh?




what?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I'd say its enough for a Chinese Downhill. :lol:
> 
> That would make a great AZ video. ;-)





2knees said:


> actually thats a great idea, without the full contact mode.  or with it for those who feel the need.



Not really a 'Chinese Downhill', but 0:48 into my Hunter video from 12/15/06 everyone that skis by is part of the AZ crew...



I'd like to get a similar shot again this year.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

i dont think i've ever seen that video before.  I forgot how many people were there that day.


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Not really a 'Chinese Downhill', but 0:48 into my Hunter video from 12/15/06 everyone that skis by is part of the AZ crew...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get a similar shot again this year.



Dude, that's an awesome vid. I'll bring my camera this year for a second camera angle


----------



## Brettski (Dec 7, 2007)

what's a chinese downhill?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

Brettski said:


> what's a chinese downhill?



Go out and rent "Hot Dog The Movie" or read this:
http://www.tahoe-world.com/content/view/6319/95/


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah crap---I have an out of town meeting on 12/14 so I'm out. That really sux cause I was looking forward to skiing and meeting you guys/gals. Have fun, catcha next time.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

campgottagopee said:


> Ah crap---I have an out of town meeting on 12/14 so I'm out. That really sux cause I was looking forward to skiing and meeting you guys/gals. Have fun, catcha next time.



Bummer!  Maybe next time..


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 7, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Bummer!  Maybe next time..



For sure---word just came down today too---work stinks


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2007)

Weather looks a bit sketch this week. Certainly not temps that are conducive to much terrain expansion. I have to imagine they are just going to try to maintain what's open now and continue to build base. Anyway, my guess is this is a safe bet as to what we'll see next Friday:

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/snow-report.aspx

While I'd love to have a few of the steeps open for the ones traveling from a distance, this is still miles ahead of what we had last year. You never know. Things can change, and maybe we'll get Claire's too. Still, the major single blacks on the front are open as well as Wayout so people can at least _see _the West side.

Totally looking forward to this!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2007)

Skiing was great today...these are the open trails that matter to me:

Cliff
Bleeker
Ike
Upper K27
Eastside Drive
Milky Way
Minya
Lower Crossover
Wayout
HBK

Claire's was half blown...the upper half is deep and skiable, the lower half bare until it joins Wayout.
Kind of weird, I've never seen them blow it in this pattern. Looks like something happened to stop them, or they think the weather will wipe out the lower part if they blow it so they waited.

Gonna be very cold tonight.

Wait to see what the weather does.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2007)

Waxed my skis tonight. Ready to go! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2007)

*Help!*

I didn't order a Flex tick in time and now I see that a sig is required for Fedex, I work, my wife can't get down the stairs to sign for it.. Does anyone know of any other options to get a discount ticket?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I didn't order a Flex tick in time and now I see that a sig is required for Fedex, I work, my wife can't get down the stairs to sign for it.. Does anyone know of any other options to get a discount ticket?



PM Hawkshot. He works for the shop. Maybe he can work something out with you?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> PM Hawkshot. He works for the shop. Maybe he can work something out with you?


 

Yeah, I thought of him and then realized that he won't be there that day. Anyway, I just ordered a Big Lift Card , which is something I meant to do anyway. That'll bring the price down to $32, so I'm good. Thanks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That'll bring the price down to $32, so I'm good. Thanks.



It's 5 bucks for them to mail it to you, so you're pretty much coming out even.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Right now the NWS is calling for a 70% chance of snow on Thursday. That percentage is pretty high this far out... Hmm... :idea:


----------



## dmc (Dec 10, 2007)

Helmet cam all setup and tested...

I'll use it on Friday..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

dmc said:


> Helmet cam all setup and tested...
> 
> I'll use it on Friday..



Awesome!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

dmc said:


> Helmet cam all setup and tested...
> 
> I'll use it on Friday..



Sweet! More stoke to fire you guys up (as if you need it):









4 days!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Dec 10, 2007)

See Greg, you totally get me pumped. Loved the enthusiasm man. Tim & I have agreed to grab Madskier Friday morning, so w/his blessing I hope to be out there first thing!


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> See Greg, you totally get me pumped. Loved the enthusiasm man.



How's this for enthusiasm?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/21175-official-12-13-storm-discussion-thread.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> How's this for enthusiasm?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/21175-official-12-13-storm-discussion-thread.html



Oh man, this week is going to be torture.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Giddy-up, folks! 



> .LONG TERM /WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH MONDAY/...
> ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT A WEAK HIGH PRESSURE CENTER MOVES ACROSS THE
> REGION.  MEANWHILE THE 500 HPA TROF MOVES FROM THE ROCKIES TO THE
> MISSISSIPPI VALLEY...WHERE A LOW PRESSURE CENTER FORMS ALONG THE
> ...



Brian - looks like I might be driving, and I'm more than prepared to do so. I'm also prepared to leave the Torrington area at 5 am in order to get us there early. We'll discuss...

*Woo effin hoo!*


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Giddy-up, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there's going to be snow, *AND POTENTIALLY A LOT OF IT*, I don't care who drives or what time we need to leave so long as we get there.  The earlier the better.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Giddy-up, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Watch your mouth boy!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> If there's going to be snow, *AND POTENTIALLY A LOT OF IT*, I don't care who drives or what time we need to leave so long as we get there.  The earlier the better.



Sounds good to me.  

I might have to drop the coin and pick up something in the 76 - 78 range.


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> The earlier the better.


Probably better if you don't drive in that case.  You'll probably fall asleep on the way there. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Watch your mouth boy!



F You! This is serious business. No need to make jokes... 

*[post="213411"]Click.[/post]*

Note especially his final sentence!


----------



## andyzee (Dec 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> F You! This is serious business. No need to make jokes...
> 
> *[post="213411"]Click.[/post]*
> 
> Note especially his final sentence!


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmc (Dec 10, 2007)

sweet...


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 11, 2007)

Bring on the snow!! As much as possible . . . but not too much so that I can't fly into Hartford on Thursday night.  I'm currently in Tampa on business.  I'm really looking forward to skiing at Hunter on Friday with the AZ crew.  I should be able to get home, no problem right? (I hope).


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm still coming.  Although with my past record, I'm not sure anyone _really_ believes that.  I almost didn't because of the $51 lift ticket but I wouldn't want to deny anyone the pleasure of meeting me.  You can thank me later.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> I'm still coming. Although with my past record, I'm not sure anyone _really_ believes that.


 
I'm not sure anyone cares :roll:


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I'm not sure anyone cares :roll:



That's just andy talk for "I idolize you, Marc."


----------



## skidbump (Dec 11, 2007)

How much are tickets?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

skidbump said:


> How much are tickets?



If you are near a Potter Brothers they are $25 for their flex ticket. It's too late (I think) to get them online. Not sure what the window price is.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

*Say what?*

http://www.wxrisk.com/






Hmm. To my untrained eye, the mighty Hunter Mountain appears to be smack dab in the middle of that 6-12" area. Hmmm.........


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hmm. To my untrained eye, the mighty Hunter Mountain appears to be smack dab in the middle of that 6-12" area. Hmmm.........



Anyone have some fat skis they want to lend out on Friday? :wink:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have some fat skis they want to lend out on Friday? :wink:



BSL?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have some fat skis they want to lend out on Friday? :wink:


 

Good point, better tune up the Cheifs.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Anyone have some fat skis they want to lend out on Friday? :wink:




lol, i'm gonna be on the bump skis again.  nothing like some toothpicks in powder.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Good point, better tune up the Cheifs.



Tune?  You won't need the edge... its gonna be all nipple deep all day baby!

Now I just have to decide:

- 83mm under foot, or
- 99mm under foot, or
- 115mm under foot


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> BSL?



? :blink:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> lol, i'm gonna be on the bump skis again.  nothing like some toothpicks in powder.



Yup, I'll be hitting it with 66mm underfoot.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> ? :blink:



Boot Sole Length  .. I have a few fat skis in the closet, if your BSL is similar to mine, you got yourself some pow skis.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Boot Sole Length  .. I have a few fat skis in the closet, if your BSL is similar to mine, you got yourself some pow skis.



Sorry, Duh. I googled BSL because I didn't know what you meant all I got was Breed Standard Legislation for dogs. :lol:

Anyway, 304 mm bsl. :grin:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sorry, Duh. I googled BSL because I didn't know what you meant all I got was Breed Standard Legislation for dogs. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, 304 mm bsl. :grin:




Thats gonna be tough, I am 335 me thinks.  Sorry...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Thats gonna be tough, I am 335 me thinks.  Sorry...



Jeebus, what is that like a size 15?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeebus, what is that like a size 15?



I think its 335mm, I could be worng though.  My feet are size 13.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I think its 335mm, I could be worng though.  My feet are size 13.



I have a 335 BSL, boots are a 29.5 mondo, street shoe size is 12.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I think its 335mm, I could be worng though.  My feet are size 13.



Sorry, just seemed big to me at first glance. I have a size 9.5 shoe size and my boots are 26.0 mondo. Each size goes up about 10 mm bsl. Not that crazy if I take a second to think about it instead just blurting out my first reaction. :dunce:


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

With all this talk of 12 or more inches of snow by Friday, would Platekill consider opening a day early for the powder daize?


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

Sweet.  Maybe I'll bring the T Stix with me too.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> Sweet.  Maybe I'll bring the T Stix with me too.


What is T Stix?


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> What is T Stix?



The ski I bought this year on which I remounted my freeride's.


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

Made by Fischer, btw.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 11, 2007)

Marc said:


> The ski I bought this year on which I remounted my freeride's.



If I am skiing the Bros, you better be skiing these puppies.


----------



## Marc (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> If I am skiing the Bros, you better be skiing these puppies.



Lol.... hey, if the conditions are good for the Bro's, I'll gladly bring the T stix.


----------



## MarkC (Dec 11, 2007)

koreshot said:


> With all this talk of 12 or more inches of snow by Friday, would Platekill consider opening a day early for the powder daize?



not going to happen


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

The word I have is that it's unlikely the quad will be running for Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> The word I have is that it's unlikely the quad will be running for Friday.



You already convinced me that's not such a bad thing...


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

bvibert said:


> You already convinced me that's not such a bad thing...



If I told you the Thursday storm is trending south, would that be a bad thing...? :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2007)

so no quad means what for top to bottom?  i've only ridden the quad and the westside chair when i've been there.  I'm trying to pull up their trailmap right now but it's taking 10 minutes already.


edit: i see now.  B to the F to the lap the F.  Looks like no Ike.  too bad, i like ike.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> so no quad means what for top to bottom?  i've only ridden the quad and the westside chair when i've been there.  I'm trying to pull up their trailmap right now but it's taking 10 minutes already.



T2B is not really an option unless you want to ride two lifts. You would take either B lift (red quad up Kennedy) or the triple (D lift) to the right of the quad which I think they are running. Then head over to F lift (blue triple) which runs up to the summit.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> edit: i see now.  B to the F to the lap the F.  Looks like no Ike.  too bad, i like ike.



If Ike is really good you can ride the triple and get Broadway and Ike.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

Doh. Just checked the blog. Looks like only B & F, no D. That sucks.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Doh. Just checked the blog. Looks like only B & F, no D. That sucks.



That does suck.  I was hoping for D so we could lap Ike if it was good... Oh well I'm sure there'll be plenty to keep us busy...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> Doh. Just checked the blog. Looks like only B & F, no D. That sucks.




well if it really does snow it shouldnt be a BFD anyway.


lol, i love cheeeeeezy jokes.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Sorry, just seemed big to me at first glance. I have a size 9.5 shoe size and my boots are 26.0 mondo. Each size goes up about 10 mm bsl. Not that crazy if I take a second to think about it instead just blurting out my first reaction. :dunce:


  I wear a 26.0 mondo boot!  I thought your BSL looked familiar...   You're welcome to my Maries if you want.   They're 165cm and have a 78mm waist.  (They're also a women's specific twin tip.  If you use them, I want to see lots of pictures :lol: )


----------



## bvibert (Dec 11, 2007)

2knees said:


> well if it really does snow it shouldnt be a BFD anyway.
> 
> 
> lol, i love cheeeeeezy jokes.



:roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 11, 2007)

severine said:


> (They're also a women's specific twin tip.  If you use them, I want to see lots of pictures :lol: )



What you've never seen a guy skiing on womens skis?  All the guys I work with we demo all the lines in spring, mens and womens.  I really like the K2 Luv Series...


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> What you've never seen a guy skiing on womens skis?  All the guys I work with we demo all the lines in spring, mens and womens.  I really like the K2 Luv Series...


Honestly, I don't really pay attention to other people's skis all that much.  At least, not enough to notice the difference unless it was something that was highly obvious.


----------



## Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

> .SHORT TERM /6 AM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH FRIDAY/...
> -- Changed Discussion --
> PRECIPITATION WILL LINGER INTO WEDNESDAY MORNING. IN THE WAKE OF
> THIS SYSTEM/COLD FRONT...COLDER AIR WILL BE USHERED INTO THE
> ...



The models have trended more south today so snow amounts are still unclear. Regardless, it should be a good day of skiing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

severine said:


> I wear a 26.0 mondo boot!  I thought your BSL looked familiar...   You're welcome to my Maries if you want.   They're 165cm and have a 78mm waist.  (They're also a women's specific twin tip.  If you use them, I want to see lots of pictures :lol: )



Hey if they were longer I'd give them a shot. Don't worry my wife has a mondo 26.0 too, she just has a more recreational fit than I do.


----------



## CjS (Dec 12, 2007)

So this sounds good because i have friday off from work but i currently have no transportation (car broke down).  Is there anyone going that wouldnt mind picking up a snowboarder in Torrington?  Send me a PM and we'll take it from there. :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey if they were longer I'd give them a shot. Don't worry my wife has a mondo 26.0 too, she just has a more recreational fit than I do.


Yeah, I think mine might be a bit recreational, too.  At least you got an offer, right?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

This is from acuweather so take it with a grain of salt, but it looks like hunter is in the jackpot area:






http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&article=1


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2007)

C'mon snow!

Gonna take a spin up there tomorrow to pre-ski the trails.

Somebody has to bite the bullet and do it you know.

So I'll volunteer.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 12, 2007)

JimG. said:


> C'mon snow!
> 
> Gonna take a spin up there tomorrow to pre-ski the trails.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your dedication Jim!


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for your dedication Jim!



Always ready to take one for the greater good.


----------



## MarkC (Dec 12, 2007)

I am afraid I will not be able to make it on Friday.  With all of this snow in the forecast I have to work.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I am afraid I will not be able to make it on Friday.  With all of this snow in the forecast I have to work.



You've got the wrong kinda job if you have to go to work when it snows.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

*Snow Advisory*



wa-loaf said:


> This is from acuweather so take it with a grain of salt, but it looks like hunter is in the jackpot area:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. I would expect ~6" at this point. Greene County now has a Snow Advisory:



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 1224 PM EST WED DEC 12 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Brettski (Dec 12, 2007)

My coworkers are going to Belleayre Friday...tried to convice them to go to Hunter, but they like that it's skiier appreciation day

Wonder what the coverage comparisons between the 2 mountains is


----------



## MarkC (Dec 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You've got the wrong kinda job if you have to go to work when it snows.



Or the right one.  The mountain I patrol at will be opening a decent amount of terrain this weekend so I have to get the gear ready and out at the shacks for the weekend.  I may be able to make it in the afternoon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Or the right one.  The mountain I patrol at will be opening a decent amount of terrain this weekend so I have to get the gear ready and out at the shacks for the weekend.  I may be able to make it in the afternoon.



Doh! I figured you were a snowplow driver or something.


----------



## dmc (Dec 12, 2007)

JimG. said:


> C'mon snow!
> 
> Gonna take a spin up there tomorrow to pre-ski the trails.
> 
> ...



I home tomorrw... Already warned worked about the snow..  And my need to play in it...
I'll look for ya... maybe do some helmet cam trails...


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Continue here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/21297-final-roll-call-hunter-friday-12-14-2007-a.html


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2007)

dmc said:


> I home tomorrw... Already warned worked about the snow..  And my need to play in it...
> I'll look for ya... maybe do some helmet cam trails...



I'll be there about 10am or so.

Sounds like the afternoon will be best.


----------

